# Pocket Tools



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I had a helper that had one very similar to your picture, only it had a clip on the back like a tape rule has. He just clipped it on the edge of his front pocket. Seemed like it worked okay for the times when you only need a couple things. You can do an awful lot with a 10-in-1, T-stripper, and a pair of nines.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

I'm partial to the Carharrt apron:









My tools usually consist of:
10-in-1
Linemans
Mp3 player
Tape measure
Bubble
Pack of smokes and a zippo
Assorted wire nuts and tape.



Anything more than that and out comes the "bucket brigade"


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

I carry my pocket tools in my pockets. Hell on the hips and pockets, but after 20 years, I have yet to find a belt or pouch that works as well.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Celtic said:


> I'm partial to the Carharrt apron:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like this same apron with a small Klein pouch similar to the one pictured attached to the belt.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I like this same apron with a small Klein pouch similar to the one pictured attached to the belt.





Chris Kennedy said:


> I carry my pocket tools in my pockets. Hell on the hips and pockets, but after 20 years, I have yet to find a belt or pouch that works as well.



DVR...as Chris said, after 20 years your hips [and back] will be paying the price for humping all those tools on you.

I'm not a big fan of jamming tools into my pockets....that apron and the buckets I keep yapping about are awesome.
Someday, I'll post a picture of this ridiculous 100% efficient act I have :thumbup:


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

Celtic said:


> Someday, I'll post a picture of this ridiculous 100% efficient act I have :thumbup:


Waiting on the pics, but the only thing I know of that is 100% efficient is me.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Celtic said:


> DVR...as Chris said, after 20 years your hips [and back] will be paying the price for humping all those tools on you.
> 
> I'm not a big fan of jamming tools into my pockets....that apron and the buckets I keep yapping about are awesome.
> Someday, I'll post a picture of this ridiculous 100% efficient act I have :thumbup:


 
I keep it to wire nuts and small parts in the apron, linemans, 11 in 1, dikes, and needle nose in the pouch. I use the pouch to avoid the holes in my back pockets.


----------



## DHC (Jan 29, 2009)

I use one like the black one pictured with a nylon click belt.


----------



## cbruce73401 (Jul 16, 2008)

My helper carries his tools in the old palm pilot holder that he bought at Lowes. It works for him. I just carry what I need in my pockets.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Chris Kennedy said:


> Waiting on the pics, but the only thing I know of that is 100% efficient is me.


With my bucket system [patent not pending] you'll be 200% efficient!
 gad zooks!


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Sears has a small pouch that would work good for you. It's only $13 bucks and is rather compact. It is made to go on a belt, but IMO the pocket buddy would eventually rip your pockets. Here's a link: http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00940463000P?vName=Tools


----------



## electro916 (Jan 16, 2009)

I used to use a BucketBoss rear guard. I have since lost it, but anyway I now have one of those Greenlee 3 pocket leather pouches. It needs a belt so for now I use it with my Klein Nylon belt, I am going to bolt a tape measure clip on the back of it so I can clip it to my pocket. It is big enough to hold essentials, I carry my 10-in-1, 5/16"x6" beater sd, 3/16"x4" cabinet tip sd, t-strippers, tick tester, and linemans.


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

electro916 said:


> I used to use a BucketBoss rear guard. I have since lost it, but anyway I now have one of those Greenlee 3 pocket leather pouches. It needs a belt so for now I use it with my Klein Nylon belt, I am going to bolt a tape measure clip on the back of it so I can clip it to my pocket. It is big enough to hold essentials, I carry my 10-in-1, 5/16"x6" beater sd, 3/16"x4" cabinet tip sd, t-strippers, tick tester, and linemans.


 
That's the same pouch I use sometimes.
My setup is better though!:laughing:


----------



## electro916 (Jan 16, 2009)

walkerj said:


> That's the same pouch I use sometimes.
> My setup is better though!:laughing:


Lets see it then, Im always up for new ways to carry tools.:thumbsup:


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

Keep in mind I only wear this on conduit days














6" Flat head, 8 or 9" square tip(my favorite screwdriver), philips rotary, electrician's hammer, and the trusty reamer.
I keep this bad boy close by my side also


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

walkerj said:


> I keep this bad boy close by my side also
> View attachment 976


How's spooling the MC off the cart work? Seems like you'd be dragging the cart all over the place. You block the wheels with a piece of something first?


----------



## Chicagoguy (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks for your input guys... I do wear a carhartt apron all the time, but I use that to carry my couplings, connectors, tape and wire nuts etc...

DHC, who makes the pouches you mentioned ...?


----------



## headrec (Feb 25, 2008)

I have an apron I have never used but its there if I need it. I am big on the pockets. I love using pockets for tools.


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> How's spooling the MC off the cart work? Seems like you'd be dragging the cart all over the place. You block the wheels with a piece of something first?


 
It is definately not for long pulls.
It was a time saver jumping out the hundreds of lights on my current project.
I like being able to have everything I need right there with me, without wearing a big bag or storing everything in a cardboard box, carrying it around the site.
I am very interested in Celtic's bucket technique


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

im more on the younger side of this. more into networking, and cabling. but a lot of us use the greenlee one. and also we carry backpacks for laptops, and then a tool belt in the front pocket.


----------



## DHC (Jan 29, 2009)

Chicagoguy said:


> Thanks for your input guys... I do wear a carhartt apron all the time, but I use that to carry my couplings, connectors, tape and wire nuts etc...
> 
> DHC, who makes the pouches you mentioned ...?


Hey Chicagoguy,
Ideal makes these pouches the black is about $20.


----------



## vfly172 (Feb 17, 2009)

electro916 said:


> I used to use a BucketBoss rear guard. I have since lost it, but anyway I now have one of those Greenlee 3 pocket leather pouches. It needs a belt so for now I use it with my Klein Nylon belt, I am going to bolt a tape measure clip on the back of it so I can clip it to my pocket. It is big enough to hold essentials, I carry my 10-in-1, 5/16"x6" beater sd, 3/16"x4" cabinet tip sd, t-strippers, tick tester, and linemans.


 
I have been contemplating one of these. What is the tool clip on it for?


----------

